

Ask HN: Which interesting ML algorithms have not yet been implemented in C? - ds2010

	I am a C programmer looking to get involved with the ML community and would love thoughts on interesting ML algorithms that are not yet implemented in C.
======
weishigoname
I am a C developer, too, but I don't think it is suitable for ML practicing,
which need quick validate what we thought of. for C, designing algorithm and
validate will take time longer, I recommend python and R.

------
vicpara
All algorithms are interesting depending on the problem you are trying to
solve.

I'd really love to have a C implementation of distributed SVD computation for
large matrices.

~~~
lukeknep
Is the key word here "distributed?" I'm neither a C nor an ML expert, but I'd
assume there must be C implementations for SVD computation.

~~~
shoo
Searching for "C support vector machine mpi" finds πSvM: "πSvM is a parallel
implementation of the Support Vector Machine (SVM) algorithm that allows
efficient training and testing on a multiprocessor system" [1] . From a casual
inspection of the code it seems there is some C++ and C.

No idea if this is any good, but hey, it exists.

[1] - pisvm.sourceforge.net

Edit: Whoops! of course SVD != SVM. Acronyms, acronyms.

------
cache_money
Have you thought about the Support Vector Machine?

